

Who Decides What Gets Sold In The Bookstore? (Apple rejects Seth Godin's ebook) - cs702
http://paidcontent.org/article/419-who-decides-what-gets-sold-in-the-bookstore/

======
isleyaardvark
Am I the only person who thinks Apple is doing nothing wrong? It's a business,
and Amazon is a competitor.

It's like if Barnes & Noble refused to stock a book that included coupons for
Borders. Does anybody think B&N would be out of line for refusing to stock
that book?

~~~
fruchtose
Although the author is unhappy, I'm inclined to agree here. The central
question is, is Apple doing anything anti-competitive? The answer is no, since
Apple isn't preventing anyone from being Amazon's books. Apple wants people to
remain in their ecosystem, which is perfectly understandable. People may not
like it, but Apple is not being unreasonable by preventing authors from
advertising other booksellers.

